# Spa lavish or tropiclean



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

After reading and reading and reading about tear staining, I think I have found that the majority of people believe spa lavish to be the best product for tear staining. I have been searching for this product, but 2 different ones have come up. I'm from the uk so I'm unable to use the recommended websites that I have seen posted, however I have found this from amazon 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tropiclean-Facial-Scrub-Stain-Remover/dp/B001AWH582

And this from another website
SPA Lavish Your Pet :: Cats & Kittens :: R & L Pet Products

Which one is the right one? It's a real mine field! I have been using diamond eyes, but you don't wash it off and I think because it's left her face damp it's actually made the problem worse. I don't know how to post a pic on here, but there's a post on my dogs blog that shows just how bad she's got. It's weird staining, it kind of seems to be growing out as it's not near her eyes, but down her cheeks. I just don't know. If anyone could have a look and has any suggestions, it would be sooo much appreciated! The link's below:
Pip: Hattie's tear stains


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have been using Spa Lavish on Gucci since 3 months old. She's now 6 months and NOTHING has changed. I'm hoping that now that all her baby teeth are out, the teething might stop and it may get better. I really hope so 'cause I hate those stains.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> I have been using Spa Lavish on Gucci since 3 months old. She's now 6 months and NOTHING has changed. I'm hoping that now that all her baby teeth are out, the teething might stop and it may get better. I really hope so 'cause I hate those stains.


I had no success improving tear stains with using Spa Lavish. It's a nice enough shampoo for general cleaning but didn't do anything for Ivy to reduce old or new staining.

I JUST wrote and posted the below on a different thread. Rather than re-writing it all over again, I'm just going to c/p it here. Hope it is helpful.

***

What I think has helped Ivy the most is vigilant face washing. Every day without fail I use cotton squares (next to cotton balls in Walmart) to wash her face first with Collyrium Fresh Eyes (I put a drop in each eye too), soaking any stained hair well. I then let that sit for about 2 minutes. Then I use clean cotton squares and thoroughly lather her face with Biogroom Waterless Shampoo (fabulous stuff that doesn't have to be rinsed out!), then rub and squeeze her hair damp-dry with additional cotton squares. Comb her facial hair, let air dry, then comb again. If done every day, I think it really helps fade existing tear stains and prevent new from developing. 

Also, make sure no little hairs are poking her in the eyes, causing her to tear excessively.

If the situation is really desperate, you might try a limited trial of Angel Eyes (not the useless "Natural Angel Eyes") for a month or 6 weeks. It contains tylosin, an antibiotic normally used only for livestock, so it is not something you want to give forever. However, it has "jump started" clearing up tear stains for many, giving you a chance to get ahead of it, then keep ahead of it with daily face washing. You can see in Ivy's photo below that she has no new tear stains below her eyes. Her only staining starts about halfway down her muzzle, and is the old stains growing out that hopefully I'll be able to snip off one of these days when the hair gets long enough. And the Collyrium seems to have faded the old stains considerably. The washing her face daily seems to be preventing new stains from developing, though I expect if I quit being so vigilant about it, the stains would come right back.

Good luck!


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for your quick replies. That's disappointing that the spa lavish didn't work, I thought I'd found the answer! Thanks for all that advice Ivy's mom, you seem to be going through very similar with ivy as I am with Hattie. It's so tricky isn't it! I'm interested in the collyrium and we can get it in the uk! Angel eyes isn't legal over here, but I have bought some from the states before. It panics me because I've spoken to my vet about it who is very much against it, so if anything were to go wrong and I'd ignored his advice I'd feel awful! I do agree that it works though, I may end up trying it again out of desperation! I too tonk her stains may be old, like Ivy's. hopefully daily washing and the collyrium can help that to fade and then when it's long enough it'll get trimmed off.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Others can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe spa lavish is actually made by tropiclean, so I don't think it matters. While I don't think spa lavish fixes the tear stains, most people use angel eyes or something similar to that, I do think it kind of helps prevent stains from reoccurring or getting worse. Even with Sophie's teething, she really doesn't hardly have any staining, and I don't wash her fave every day. I use it once a week in her bath and anytime her face looks dirty or we have somewhere to be. She doesn't really go outside yet because I'm trying to make sure her potty pad training is 100% before we begin switching. So she really doesn't get dirty enough to warrant daily cleaning


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Isabella turned 5 months on the 7th. I religiously clean her face once or twice a day. I use spa lavish and saline solution. She doesn't have any "junk" in her eyes. I am hoping after teething things will get better. My breeder instructed me to wash her face daily. Then she applies organic cornstarch to the staining to absorb the moisture. I comb it through to stop any caking. You leave some powder on the hair. You must be careful not to get it in their eyes. You cannot get rid of the staining that has already occurred but this method makes the staining less noticeable.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Liked the above posts I dont have a big problem with that--But i do know daily washing is key-or iam sure Yogis would be bad. i also use Johnson and Johnson baby shampoo on his face . Maybe that might be helping him.*
*I Hope you find what works for your little one Nickee in Pa**


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

They are the same thing but the Spa Lavish facial scrub also has oatmeal added to it where as the Tropiclean doesn't have oatmeal.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Like Debbie said, Spa Lavish and tropiclean are the same company - I think Tropiclean is the parent company. It is the Facial scrub that a lot of us use. I used to use it everyday on my pup but found it drying so I probably just use it twice a week on him now. In between I make sure to remove any eye boogies on him in the morning and when I come back from work. I clean his paws with the Spa Lavish paw treatment more often since he may get urine on them from going on the weewee pad. Can you tell that I like their products? Recently I got him the Spa Lavish Shampoo for Him since it has more of a guy's cologne smell. It is has oatmeal in it so it helps with winter static. Sorry for going off-tangent. Hope yhou find the right solution for your pups tearing. You may also want to consider her diet, allergens in her environment or maybe confirm with your vet that her tearducts are fine.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I swear by Spa Lavish, but I think it depends on how bad your babies tear stains are. Khloee has very mild staining...KNOCK ON WOOD!!!! I think she takes after her parents who also had relativley low tearing. The spa lavish works great and making her face brilliant white, especially around the eyes, but I only use it about once a week at bath time. In between then I use biogroom....so much easier!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just started using Spa Lavish after reading so many good things on SM about it. I like it and think it smells nice.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

smells like blueberries! YUM! lol


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i love spa lavish , but need a shampoo to cut out grooming time i'm thing of trying k9 competition products .


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I use Spa Lavish Comfort to wash the body, but just use a tearless puppy shampoo on their faces. I clean the eye booties everyday, but I don't wash their faces except at bathtime. I keep the hair out of their eyes, but other than that I don't do anything special. I've never had any staining. The below pic of Jack was before he started wearing a topknot.


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to say I got her tear ducts opened up whilst she was under anaesthetic for an X-ray about a month ago and since I've been trying to keep her eyes dry, now I want to get rid of the old staining in particular and prevent any new from appearing as she hasn't had any new since her operation. I feed her royal kanin maltese which has been great for my other dogs.


----------

